# [Video] DaYan Zhanchi vs DaYan Guhong



## iKoreanCuber (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice video.
But black table and black cubes... bad idea.


----------



## iKoreanCuber (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful feedback, i'll keep that in mind the next time i shoot a video.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Feb 10, 2012)

Shouldnt this thread be called " Zhanchi vs Lingyun II" ? xD


----------



## Sillas (Feb 10, 2012)

I would like to see one of "ZhanChi vs. Guhong 2 vs. LingYun 2"


----------



## iKoreanCuber (Feb 11, 2012)

Zhanchi vs. Guhong vs. Lingyun II? You got it! I'll make that video in the following week. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

